# WANTED - Girard Perreagaux 641 quartz movement



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

*WANTED - Girard Perreagaux 641 quartz movement*


View Advert


after a watch arrive without the original movement, i am now trying to make good. The original designation was 641-919 but others might work (and I have a poorly 641-875 to repair too!)




*Advertiser*

scottswatches



*Date*

02/02/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

